
Zuckerberg's Land Deal Feud Digs Up Developer's EBay Alias - pavornyoh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-11/zuckerberg-can-investigate-side-business-of-developer-suing-him
======
bonniemuffin
The details in this article are so far-removed from anything in my life that
it just sounds like outlandish word salad. Private detectives, unidentified
African princes, inflating bank balances by millions of dollars, and lawsuits
over promises of introductions to the right people? I couldn't make this stuff
up.

~~~
dawnbreez
Friggin' soap operas, man.

